

Gibberish on Amway websites / .scam TLD should be required - phprecovery
https://www.google.com/search?q=%22We+feature+ground-breaking+research+and+a+proven+business+system%22&start=10

======
phprecovery
I had the misfortune of meeting someone in Starbucks this weekend who wanted
to know if I was interested in "extra money making opportunities."

Of course, he started out being super "nice" and seemed like he was just being
friendly. Turned out he wanted to involve me in his MLM. So disingenuous.

~~~
ejstronge
Out of curiosity, are all these sites purchased by the 'affiliates'? How are
all the themes so consistent?

~~~
phprecovery
Yeah, I assume they're all set up by Amway... and somehow I doubt they're
free. Nice themes huh? ;-)

